
Show HN: Cardtanium – Your complete information card. In a URL - codedecorps
https://cardtanium.com/#eyJjMSI6IkpvbiBDaXRpemVuIiwiYzIiOiJwcm9ncmFtbWVyLCBwcm9kdWN0IG1hbmFnZXIiLCJjMyI6IkJhc2VkIGluIEJlcmxpbiIsImQxIjoiTTogKzQ5IDE1MiA4ODQgOTAyIDc0MSIsImQyIjoiRTogam9uYmVybGluQGdtYWlsLmRlIiwiZDMiOiJGb3JtZXJseTogR29vZ2xlLCBSb2NrZXQsIEFtYXpvbiAmIFN0cmlwZSJ9
======
codedecorps
This is sort of a stupid idea. But I always liked the idea of 'stuff in URL'
especially something personal.

This way, there's no need for a server. It's just Github pages.

To make your own card just go to

[https://cardtanium.com](https://cardtanium.com)

Also I was thinking of a way to put an image on the right, but couldn't come
up with any ideas I liked. Linking to FB profile? Hard to get an easy way to
help people input that URL. And I didn't want to host. Maybe no image is OK.
If anyone wants images and has a good idea on how to add them (without needing
to host), submit a pull request.

